# Xmod racing in OKC



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope this is OK to place in this section and if wanna know more info about place and time message me. or www.okcxmods.com/forum


Here we go: 

January 27 
February 10 
February 17 
February 24 
March 10 
March 24 
April 7 
April 21 
May 5 
May12 

10 race series for 3 stages of racing....trophies to top points guy in each STAGE...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have been raceing slot cars and the race nights are on friday but i think i will give the xmods a try


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Sounds great...hope to have you out for the season or atleast a few races?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes also have you got a lap counting system or are you still counting by hand i was wondering if i need to buy a transponder because you was talking bout getting system and maybe us buying some transponders if i need to let me know id like to get it early so can get it installed and everything


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

I am still doing it by hand, and since we run 6 cars to a race it is ok...just make sure i can read a number....also we now run in the gym, so when u show up come through the north east gym doors...still working on getting a lap counting system just trying to save up the money.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

thats cool are you running the mini zs too yet i have two xmods but i have a mini z too and i have two buddys if the mini zs can run also im sure these two guys well come with me at least once and then most likely will get there own you know how that goes bring a friend let him run your backup ride and boom hes hooked best secret weapon us rc guys have lol


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yes, bring the mini-z's i run an iwaver which is just like the 02 cars...we run the mini-z's in the stage 3 classes now...last year we had 2 IW02 cars a mini-z, a AWD lithium xmod and a 6 cell car all in the stage 3 oval class. With 10 minute mains anything can happen? i think i will have a few more kids racing this season in stage 1 classes so if they wish to go to that level they can and the stage 2 oval and roadcourse are very very very competative...last years points champions in oval, the points we seperated by 10 points for the top 4 cars. Road course was dominated by a gen1 acura AWD car...the thing with the stage three cars is it is basically any car that the wheels fit under the 28th scale bodies of mini-z or xmod...kinda a run what u brung class....i did well with running only radio shack AAA's and a hot motor....tires are an issue in that class because of the amount of power and the track conditions. 
But bring them out i am sure they might find a class they will like?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

First race of season this friday night.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

:::::singin::::: lets get the party started lol


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*timing*

hey legend , you can get asystem from ( core ) for pretty cheap . 24 transponders , software , and timing for about 900.oo thats not bad for yhe whole thing. good to see xmod and mini-z guys on this forum i race in tampa . check it out www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder . talk to you later .........jb :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im working on a can am body for the xmod could probably use it on the mini z also hopefully ill have it in time for next friday to run road course with it


----------



## jb06 (Mar 7, 2006)

*can am*

i made a can am for my mini-z out of lexan..was fun . kind of like a 12scale ............jb


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

As of may 12 we will not be running any more xmod races due the lack of interest in the administration support


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh man that is terrible ok lets all put our thinkin caps on and find us another place to race


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok we are discussing running the xmods in okc at the fairgrounds on sat afternoons also how many people would like to run 1/18th scale cars id buy a new buds car to race those are good cars id love to race um


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok looks like we are a go in okc for the xmods and mini zs at least but im wanting to get the 1/18 scale cars a try i want to get the brps running up here but a lot of people run the off road cars i was wondering Bud what do you do to run the off roaders besides put foam tires on them do you make some jumps to throw out on the track or do ya just run them on the road course or what


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We run several small plywood jumps. On carpet foams are a must have.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we are going to race on asphalt its newly done and is flawless it should be really cool im going to use pvc for the barriers


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well we went out to the fair grounds in okc and we set up a track but there was a horse show going on so they made us leave i have started looking at some other places and i got some promiseing results on a radio shack in okc ill let ya know what happens on that


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok tomorrow im going to talk to radio shack about letting us race in the parking lot . I also went on ebay and bought me a buds car from bud i cant wait to give that thing a try


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great choice, okracer! No other R/C car has held my attention like the BRP. Fun to race and I even enjoy wrenching on the thing. Dollar for dollar, it's the best thing going :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OKracer>> Your kit went out Wed.!!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yes i saw that bud thanks for you fast response


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i got my brps car together this afternoon im going to go test it out in the morning im so excited kinda reminds me of the 1/12 scale days with the fellas lol


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok has anyone heard of anything but us raceing in edmond at the first babtist church there was a message on the other okc race board but then the board went down and noone has heard anything so i was wondering if anyone heard


----------



## miribe17 (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you all still or planning on racing down there? I wouldnt mind coming down once the weather gets better. Let me know.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

miribe17 right now we are not raceing here but we are working on a place to race outdoors . we most likely will run mini z s and xmods and we are going to run a heat of 18th scale onroad cars also to strum up some insterest if anyone has the 18th off roaders bring them too we will race anything we can get four or five cars to race 
what are you guys running up there


----------



## miribe17 (Apr 8, 2006)

well, so far my son and I are the only ones racing together up here. I havent really found anyone else. I get together with a freind of mine in denton, TX when he comes up here or I go done there every once in a while.

I have a few Xmods, both Gen1 and Evo, 2 Mini Z MR-01s, 1 MR-02, and 1 MA-010. I also have an Iwaver 02 that I use as a test mule and basher. I have been looking around at the different 1/18th scale cars and am thinking of buying one, but dont know which one yet.

I have never been to Norman, but I have been to Tulsa and OKC a few times.
let me know when you guys are getting together and I will try to make it. The weekends are best for me though.


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

GUYS!!! What's up?? It's robert from OKCXmods league. Just wondering if anyone's figured out where we can race. I've been itching to get some track time. I have a Losi Mini-LST 1/18th that I would love to be able to race too. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help get us started again. -Robert


----------



## 3wideroberts (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi guys, i've been into the xmod scene for a while, i'm now saving my quaters and dimes to buy a real car, (turning 16 lol) i was wondering if anybody is looking for an xmod, i got pretty serious into my xmod for a while, dropped 263 bucks into it with a bunch of atomic mods parts, its the first gen. Black rsx body with body kit (spotless) all spare parts included, a few billet aluminu part (Knuckles etc.) and i was wonering if anybody is interested, please e-mail me [email protected] for more information then we can talk from there! I'll offer a hell of a deal :thumbsup: 



Thanks, 3wide


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey robert its kent well i have everything we need to race just havent found a place to race at i have two brp cars and i wanna race them also lets put our heads together and see if we can find a place is there a park or something out around mwc that has a basketball court or something like that we could set up on a sat afternoon


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

actually, the tennis courts at rose state are phenominal. it's where we would go to test and goof around in the off-season. we still go, usually after dark. security doesn't mind, heck they like to come watch and talk to us sometimes. I don't know how they would react to more than 3 people though. I suppose I'd have to talk to them to find out. This saturday I am going to get my pickup out of storage around noon-1 but if you want to meet up at the courts after that to check them out, then we should do it. I've actually been considering talking to a few places about renting us an area once every 2 weeks for a few hours to hold races. Just rounding up ideas at the moment. Since all the RadioShack's have been renovated/moved, there are a lot of empty stores now. I don't know if radioshack has anything to do with the leasing, but what better place to race right? I really would like to turn this into something more permanent. We would need an automated lap timing system for sure, and some RCP tracks couldn't hurt, although I read about your rubber mat setup too so we could do a whole lot of those with pvc like you were saying. There are definately a lot of possibilities.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

if we are running outdoors we can just run on the pavement. actually we might have better luck if we go with the 1/18 scale cars just because hobbyshops can get parts for you and would be more willing to help us out as to maybe letting us run races in the parking lots


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

that's cool, we can definately focus more on the 1/18th but eventually I do want to offer a 1/28th class. This is way into the future mind you, when I can afford to open a track/pro shop of my own. I have an inheritance coming somewhere down the line which I am thinking about investing in a place that caters to the majority of the mini/micro crowd. Sure there are 1/18th races in enid, but not everyone can afford to drive out there to race (me included), and I think we could get a pretty big group going with an okc track. Of course these are all just thoughts, but it's fun to plan things out. For now, I just want to be able to race. Whether it's a full-on legit series or just people driving around a track for fun, I don't care. I go to comp. rc but I can only take so much "go fast, turn left" before I go stir crazy...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

yeah the oval does get boreing


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

I found out yesterday that donald (my stepdad who raced with us) has a couple of big rolls of some type of rubber mat from a roofing job. I don't know yet if this is the kind you were talking about for a track but if it is we have some more to use. He said if I wanted it I could have it, so that's cool. I really want to do some off-road 1/18th racing too. I love my LST and want to be able to race it against some other 1/18's.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

that would be easy to do put foam tires on it and then just race it on the same track we just make some jumps out of cardboard or something we can just throw down and take up after the heat


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well i heard that radio shack is discontinueing the xmods


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It figures  If they can't sell millions they drop them


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

oh well, there are still mini-z's and I don't think they're going anywhere. Besides, it's not like you can't go to atomicmods to get anything you need, even build a whole car out of parts u can get there (although it would be expensive, you get the idea). So I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. Let me know if you want to get together and set something up, or even try out some ideas. I'm free most weekends and evenings after 6.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im gonna go and see if there is room to maybe race at hobby town usa in norman im not sure but the parking lot might be too busy but ill check on it


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome. I heard they used to have an indoor track of some sort? Would be cool if we could get them to sponsor races, but I'll be happy if they'll just let us run in the parking lot lol.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*okc raceing*

would anyone in okc or surrounding area be willing to race or sell or trade xmod or mini z cars lets us know we have a nice driveway we can race in


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey guys it is Cam, I have been running my big car but in winter i run my slider and Asso at either enid or Comp RC. Tryin to run the mini oval series in enid this summer too along with saturday nights in my Mod at Ada. Hope to see you guys around and make a go of it.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey cam its kent well tony and i have been talking bout running some at his house he has a huge driveway we can run on we have also been working on a lap counting system that uses lazer pointers like a slot car counter to count laps useing the free lap program that you were useing at the school also do you have any of the phone numbers of the people that raced there at the school


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hmmmm anyone in okc up for xmods/mini z s / 1/18th scale raceing


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok just giveing this a bump up if anyone in the oklahoma city area be insterested in raceing mini cars leave me a private message or send email to [email protected] thank you


----------

